# Three more native orchids



## kentuckiense (Jul 5, 2006)

Today, cdub and I had the opportunity to visit a preserve where prescribed fire has yielded some of the state's rarest flora.

_Calopogon pallidus_













The 15 or so individuals at this site represent the only known instances of this species currently in the state of Virginia. Even more amazingly, they only appeared a few years ago. Prescribed fire in the area has made it possible for dormant plants and old seed banks to spring back to life.

_Spiranthes lacera_ var. _gracilis_




These plants appear to have no leaves. They actually have several, but they sheath the stem very,very tightly.

And finally, the grand finale...

are you ready?

are you sure?

_Platanthera blephariglottis_ var. _conspicua_




errr... well... I think we've got a bit of waiting to do.


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2006)

I love the first! very lovely. 


So, inquiring minds need to know...did you yank them up for resale? oke:

(I am TOTALLY kidding....it's that Heather & Zach thing again....)  Can't. Stop.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 5, 2006)

Heather said:


> I love the first! very lovely.
> 
> 
> So, inquiring minds need to know...did you yank them up for resale? oke:
> ...


Duh! You know me!


----------



## Mahon (Jul 5, 2006)

Are you going to collect a pod of that _Calopogon pallidus_? Be interesting to get that into artificial propagation... I've only been successful cultivating seed of _Calopogon tuberosus var. tuberosus_ (most likely because that was the only species available to me!)...lol

That _Spiranthes lacera var. gracilis_ looks really great... The usage of 'gracilis' confuses me... is this a varietal level (of _Spiranthes lacera_) that was split into a specific taxon (_Spiranthes gracilis_, more correctly known as _Spiranthes tuberosa_), or a mere varietal level (_Spiranthes lacera var. gracilis_), not directly associated with _Spiranthes gracilis_ (_Spiranthes tuberosa_)... _Spiranthes gracilis_ (_Spiranthes tuberosa_) also blooms with no leaves, just tightly clustered sheathes running high up the spike, and the leaves appear about a month later, being dark green and ovate... any seed pods collected? Those pods look about ready to pick off before they dehiss...

_ Platanthera blephariglottis var. conspicua_... more like "_inconspicua_"... =)

-Pat


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2006)

ooh! ooh! 
May I answer that???


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 5, 2006)

Mahon said:


> Are you going to collect a pod of that _Calopogon pallidus_? Be interesting to get that into artificial propagation... I've only been successful cultivating seed of _Calopogon tuberosus var. tuberosus_ (most likely because that was the only species available to me!)...lol


I'm not touching those pods. Those plants already have a great set of state employees looking out for their wellbeing.



Mahon said:


> That _Spiranthes lacera var. gracilis_ looks really great... The usage of 'gracilis' confuses me... is this a varietal level (of _Spiranthes lacera_) that was split into a specific taxon (_Spiranthes gracilis_, more correctly known as _Spiranthes tuberosa_), or a mere varietal level (_Spiranthes lacera var. gracilis_), not directly associated with _Spiranthes gracilis_ (_Spiranthes tuberosa_)... _Spiranthes gracilis_ (_Spiranthes tuberosa_) also blooms with no leaves, just tightly clustered sheathes running high up the spike, and the leaves appear about a month later, being dark green and ovate... any seed pods collected? Those pods look about ready to pick off before they dehiss...



It's just a variety of S. lacera. S. tuberosa has a pure white lip while S. lacera (and S. lacera var. gracilis) have green on the lip.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 5, 2006)

Heather said:


> ooh! ooh!
> May I answer that???


Hahahaha


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 5, 2006)

Zoomed in on the green lip:


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 5, 2006)

Mahon said:


> Was wondering if you would send me some pods or plants of some of those species for propagation research... I am willing to compensate you for time and shipping... Am interested in both plants and seeds of all the wild orchids you find (no plants of Corralorhiza trifida, this genus is impossible to dig up wild plants and cultivate, propagation by seed is the only successful way to grow and establish the species of that genus)...
> 
> I am really interested in the Cyp. acaule alba plants... though these aren't rare (just need to look long enough to find them), I am curious to see if they breed true alba or breed pinks, lights, and albinos... there may be some genetic diversity found within the Cyp. acaule alba, and may not breed true... Also interested in pods and/or plants of Cyp. acaule... just seeing what it would take to grow outside of ideal conditions to keep in alive (here in FL, at least)...
> 
> ...


That is illegal. There are proper channels to go through. PMing me to break the law for you is not one of those channels.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 5, 2006)

I post pictures of native orchids and within a few hours I'm solicited to dig them up. I really am shaking mad here.


----------



## cdub (Jul 5, 2006)

I just want some Fire Shrimp.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 5, 2006)

To help lighten the mood, here is a road sign we saw today:


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 5, 2006)

I told Zach that the response he had to this subject should be left in place. I have also created a thread in response to this subject...

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=4683#post4683

Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jul 5, 2006)

Fire Shrimp are easy...it's maintaining the reef it lives in that's actual work. They run in price from $20-$40 depending on where you look. Should you decide to get one, let me know and I'll help out...or PM Lien, I'm sure he knows more about them than I do, I just have that feeling.

Sorry for the above hijacking 

I'll leave on this note about protected species in the wild,

Take only pictures, leave only footprints.
________
Honda cr125m specifications


----------



## Marco (Jul 5, 2006)

heres something else to lighten up the mood. I hope it isnt to inappropriate.

kinda looks like something I wouldve done when i was that young  

"Look!"


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 5, 2006)

This thread has lost its mind. :rollhappy:


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 5, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> This thread has lost its mind. :rollhappy:


fire shrimp, seacock, and panties.


----------



## PHRAG (Jul 5, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> fire shrimp, seacock, and panties.


 
Isn't that where babies come from?


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2006)

Ha, I go out to dinner and you boys just get more outa control!! 
LOL!!


----------



## Mahon (Jul 6, 2006)

I am sorry if I mis-stated my purpose, but I was unsure if you have a large property and that was where you were finding the wild orchids. I guess I was wrong on that, as I checked the first sentense of the pics, which I skipped over.

I do not want wild plants that are illegal, as I have too much invested time and money into my well established and well to do research on propagating the rarest orchid species. I am sorry if I strike anyone as an orchid guru, but that is not even remotely near what I am. 

My species are all legal and well documented, I cannot risk having any troubles or problems for a single plant, nor a minute seed that is illegal. I was interested in expanding research from all my FL native species into other US species. My interest in expansion into US orchid species propagation, just ENDED now. My purpose of my FL Native Orchid Project is to propagate and re-introduce into pre-recorded habitats or habitats deemed safe for the survival of the plant... not sell (there's no profit or vast interest).

-P.A. Mahon


----------



## Heather (Jul 6, 2006)

Mahon...
Tell us more about this "research" you are doing. Are you working for someone? How on earth did you get involved in this sort of thing at such a young age? How about a little history so we can better understand where you are coming from?


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 6, 2006)

Heather said:


> Mahon...
> Tell us more about this "research" you are doing. Are you working for someone? How on earth did you get involved in this sort of thing at such a young age? How about a little history so we can better understand where you are coming from?


New thread for that one, please.


----------



## Mahon (Jul 6, 2006)

Kentukiense,

Like I messaged you last night, I highly reccomend that you take those 2 posts off concerning "illegal actions"... there were errors in the writing, and misunderstandings in those errors.

-P.A. Mahon


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 6, 2006)

He's a regular Doogie Howser...


----------

